# What to do with 4 Tempest Subwoofers?



## mitchyz250f (May 14, 2005)

I've got 4 Tempest subwoofers in 24" dia Sonotubes that are 34" tall. My wife says they look really nice...basement nice. They will NEVER be allowed inside the house.

My basement is 'L' shaped. The L has one length of 40' and the other of 45'. The width of the L is a constant 17 ft. My pseudo/faux home theater is at the end of the 40ft L. There is a corner on the right side and a staircase on the other side. Far from ideal. Right now I have two subwoofers at the corners of the room beside the left and right speaker. They are sorta next to my mains. One is corner loaded and the other wall loaded for lack of a better word. Current the bass sounds best right between the two woofers

I have a Denon receiver with Audyssey. It has a setup for multiple speakers but performs a single time alignment. So where should I put my other two Tempests to get the cleanest base? Is there a formula or a way to test?


----------

